# Chrom is beautyful, Timberline 1985



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2011)

Dieser schöne Rahmen hat seinen Weg zu mir gefunden (noch mal DANKE) und will jetzt natürlich aufgebaut werden. Und da ich Euch alle so lieb hab, werde ich den Aufbau hier natürlich Kund tun






Idee Nr 1. Daily Driver mit Shimano GS200 Antrieb und Hebelei, DiaCompe 981 Cantileverbremsen und Shogun Vorbau, Lenker ist ein Noname Produkt


----------



## Deleted 30552 (30. September 2011)

ich würde da keine Shimano GS200 verbauen. die war anfang der 90er baumarkt-niveau

warte einfach so lange, bis dir ein komplett-bike aus mitte der 80er jahre begegnet und nehm von dem anbauteile. auch wenn du lange suchen mußt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2011)

Hab da schon ein paar 80er, sind mir aber zu schade zum zerlegen.

Schwinn Klunker:




GT Bullet und Timberline (1986)


----------



## cleiende (30. September 2011)

Du warst also der, der schneller war.


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2011)

Ups, aber Chrom hat es mir halt angetan


----------



## tomasius (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch für eine andere Variante als 200GS.  
Aber du machst das schon. 

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Oktober 2011)

Okay Okay Okay, schon verstanden. Die Variante 1 scheidet aus.

Aber wie ist es mir Variante 2:




Entweder mit Shimano Cantis und Techlite Hebeln




oder mit der HS33 Raceline









Tom, bitte nichts verraten


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Oktober 2011)

Ups, Schalterei und Griffe vergessen:


----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Oktober 2011)

bau halt noch einen möglichst exakte kopie deines blauen timberlines auf! in einer anderen farbe. dann dauert der aufbau halt 2 jahre. na und.

der timberline rahmen ist suuper selten und einfach zu schade für stark gebrauchte (nett umschrieben) anbauteile, die es seinerzeit noch gar nicht gab. 

bei micha sah das bike so toll aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/477226


----------



## Deleted 30552 (3. Oktober 2011)

ein wenig zu grobstollig für 1985... wären die hier nicht was? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-26-x-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2a146d37a7


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke, so schlecht wären die gar nicht mal. Werde da mal in mich gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2011)

Was neues von der Front
Habe die letzten Tage ersmal den Rostbefall im Tretlagerbereich beseitigt und neuversiegelt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. Oktober 2011)

Lenker/Vorbaueinheit wäre gefunden


----------



## tomasius (15. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich jetzt für folgende Kontrolleinheiten entschieden
Geschaltet wird mit Daumies von Shimano (SL-M700), gebremst mit DiaCompe Hebel (183 Advantage 5). Für einen besseren Griffkomfort sorgen A´ME Griffe in Babyblau.
Aber guckt selbst












Ich weiß, der eine Daumie hat einen kaputten Überzug und der Griff ist schmutzig


----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2011)

Das passt doch gut!  
Und Lenkerbreite = Schulterbreite hast du also auch berücksichtigt! 

Tom


----------



## Deleted 30552 (27. Oktober 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Lenker/Vorbaueinheit wäre gefunden



wollte gerade nen link von ebay.uk posten.

und hier gäbe es noch anbauteile

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-Miya...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item45fe0a028e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (19. November 2011)

Passend zu den M700 Daumies das Schaltwerk:


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Mai 2012)

Hier der Grund warum es noch nicht weitergegangen ist.
So ein gefedertes GeTier steht auf GT. Und zwar nicht auf irgendeins, verchromt muß es sein:



keine Angst, der Rahmen hängt geschützt unter einen Überdachung. In der "WerkStatt" ust keun Platz


----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2012)

Du bist gut zu Vögeln.  Die haben halt auch einen guten Geschmack.


----------

